# MRI Scan results and thoughts



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Got MRI back today, nothing wrong with my brain apparently. I feel reassured but also not convinced that such a weird state of being/mind can be caused merely by anxiety, it doesn't seem plausible to be honest.

Anyone else not able to feel their anxiety most of the time? (Or when you can feel it, does it become incredibly overwhelming and the DP intensifies?)

Not sure where to look now. I feel so spaced out but the main thing that scares me is that I pretty much have no awareness of where I am. If I'm watching a film or something, it's like I'm actually there, but I'm obviously not... very tricky perception to describe. Everything seems to blend into everything else.

Anywho, rambling aside, it's good to write stuff out, clears the mind and all that. Would be interested to see if anyone else has the weird 'not knowing where you are' symptom.
x


----------



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

Midnight said:


> Got MRI back today, nothing wrong with my brain apparently. I feel reassured but also not convinced that such a weird state of being/mind can be caused merely by anxiety, it doesn't seem plausible to be honest.
> 
> Anyone else not able to feel their anxiety most of the time? (Or when you can feel it, does it become incredibly overwhelming and the DP intensifies?)
> 
> ...


Hey Midnight, thats great news that there is 'nothing wrong' in the traditional sense. I do totally understand how you dont see it being plausible to be lead only by anxiety....I completely agree.

Did the doctors give you any feedback as what it may be once you got the all clear?


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

Good to hear that the results came back clear. I'm honestly not sure if I feel my anxiety anymore. I think I may have gotten used to it. Although, when my anxiety goes shooting through the roof, I feel it for a short while then the DP/DR gets worse. I guess it truly is a way of protecting oneself. Sometimes I am grateful for the DP because I can't imagine how bad my anxiety would be at times, and how far it could push me if I didn't have some other horrible psychological problem to mask it.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Midnight said:


> Got MRI back today, nothing wrong with my brain apparently. I feel reassured but also not convinced that such a weird state of being/mind can be caused merely by anxiety, it doesn't seem plausible to be honest.
> 
> Anyone else not able to feel their anxiety most of the time? (Or when you can feel it, does it become incredibly overwhelming and the DP intensifies?)
> 
> ...


MRIs, EEGs, and Cat scans don't detect DP/DR as far as I know. The only one that does detect abnormalities is called an fMRI (functional MRI) and unfortunately here where I live, it is very expensive ($2,000) and not covered by insurance.

I no longer feel any anxiety any more in the physical sense. My heart no longer races, I no longer panic. Basically, my anxiety stopped altogether after the first 3 months of first getting DP. So I can relate to the not feeling your anxiety bit.

Yup, my awareness is also significantly impacted by the DP. I feel like my awareness of the world around me has diminished greatly...it's become a lot lower. Thus, I can't take in my surroundings as clearly and crisply and fluidly as I could before DP/DR.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

all my scans and labs have been normal too.


----------



## orca (Nov 21, 2011)

So disheartening to see that we all appear normal but are actually horribly different..

It's like we are buried and can hear people rescuing us, but they are unable to find us and give up and leave.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

My eeg showed left temporal lobe activity


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

tamalammy said:


> My eeg showed left temporal lobe activity


why have you put an unhappy face? What do you mean exactly? Is left temporal lobe activity a bad thing?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Only
way you can gt an fMRI is if you have a few grand lying around, or get yourself into a study and even then you've got money ,to find someone with the time becuase most places that do those are
booked up with research studies. And fMRIs have no been proven to show matter of fact mental illness, it's not approved for diagnosis. It might be able to say yes there's something wrong but won't be able
to tell you what that is


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I read in "Overcoming Depersonalization" by Fugen Neziroglu that Fmri scans of dp patients show abnormal blood flow and glucose metabolism in different areas of the brain. Some areas have too low blood flood, some too high. It almost talks in there about a guy back in the 60's who experimented with apply electricity to certain areas of the brain and was able to induce dp in people. Pretty interesting.

Anyways, I had a CT done when I first got dp because one day I was fine and the next I was completely disconnected from reality and my doctor thought I had a brain tumor. The er doctor did the ct as well as tested for 30 different physical ailments that could cause dp symptoms and everything came back 100% normal. Every single blood test I've had since has been completely normal as well. Physically, our bodies are usually completely fine, totally healthy. It's just our brains that are mixed up.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

There is a genetic test to figure out which anti depressant will work with your body.

I was dx'd with everything under the sun, been on 4 dozen meds, turned out 6 years later I had a dissociative and trauma disorder. Explained everything. Finally started seeing a trauma specialist, getting the right treatment


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------

